# Bowl



## 4jo3 (Mar 3, 2020)

I haven’t turned a lot of items. Need to work on a few things but I think it turned out ok. It’s the 3rd or 4th bowl I have turned. First time dealing with punky wood and a first for bark inclusion.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 4, 2020)

What is the wood species on the bowl? Looks very nice! Chuck

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 4, 2020)

Good looking bowl and wood! You did a nice job on a bowl that looks like it was challenging to turn.


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2020)

That's a nice bowl turned out of some pretty wood!


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 4, 2020)

Great bowl,I like the shape. The wood is cool. What is it?


----------



## 4jo3 (Mar 4, 2020)

Myrtle with a katalox base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 4, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> Myrtle with a katalox base.


Beautiful bowl! What do you mean "katalox base"? Did you glue a piece on for the base?


----------



## 4jo3 (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes. I glued a piece of katalox on for the base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 4, 2020)

That turned out nice Justin!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice bowl and beautiful wood, Justin. Are those mandarin oranges? yummmmm Did you use CA or equivalent to keep the bark on? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TimR (Mar 4, 2020)

Very nice bowl and that myrtle sure is a pretty wood.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## SeanPEvans (Mar 4, 2020)

That came out great, I really like the shape.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 4, 2020)

Nicely done! If that’s number 3 or 4, I’d say you’re way ahead of the learning curve! I love the little detail on the outside of the bowl... not too much, not too little.... just right!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## djg (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice, I like the shape of the bowl. I don't turn, yet, so I probably don't have the right to criticize. I think the bowl would look better without the foot. Or at least a much smaller foot. Maybe you needed to glue the foot on to stabilize the bark. Please don't be offended. As I said you have more talent than I.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4jo3 (Mar 4, 2020)

Ya. The foot had a bunch of bark inclusions and was quite punky. I wasn’t sure how to fix it. So I figured I would add the foot. I really wanted the depth for this piece. Thanks for the critique. I believe I was limited by the piece but then again. New to turning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks very well done. Can we see the bottom?


----------



## Patrude (Mar 4, 2020)

Great work, nicely done and good on the eyes. Definitely a keeper


----------



## trc65 (Mar 4, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> Ya. The foot had a bunch of bark inclusions and was quite punky. I wasn’t sure how to fix it. So I figured I would add the foot. I really wanted the depth for this piece. Thanks for the critique. I believe I was limited by the piece but then again. New to turning.



Justin, one of the things that I have done to reinforce or fill bark inclusions is to use coffee grounds and epoxy. 5 min epoxy is too thick, so I use some of the bar top epoxy that every big box store carries. 

Heat from epoxy curing can release adhesive on normal tape, so I use the aluminum HVAC tape. It is expensive, but a roll goes a long way. I'll tape the bottom, fill large spaces with grounds and pour the epoxy. You can use hot glue to create a dam around fill areas. I also commonly use TransTint dye to color epoxy (usually dark brown) when filling areas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## David Hill (Mar 7, 2020)

Great turn with a tough blank.
Wish my 3rd or 4th looked that nice. At that time I was just happy not to get a "launching" catch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 7, 2020)

Very nice wood and work. Nice oranges to.


----------



## Don Wood (Mar 17, 2020)

Very nice.......I liked the outside detail the best


----------



## Barb (Mar 24, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------

